# Luke Donald Comes back after a Stomach Flu



## VOOGOLF (Dec 4, 2017)

What has been regarded as a “heart problem” turned out to be a stomach flu, so Luke Donald is coming back with us now. Missing the final event of the schedule of last fall in November was regrettable for Luke but now he could standing on the PGA course again. Good luck to Luke!


----------

